# applescript et filemaker



## serzer (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'espère que certains pourront m'aider. Je n'ai pas pu trouver le solution malgré pas mal de recherche sur le forum et autres sites dédiés.

Voici mon soucis

J'ai un bouton dans un modèle filemaker qui doit executer un applescript, celui crée un dossier au nom d'un champ dans filemaker. mon problème est que je n'arrive pas a recuperer ce champ dans applescript.

Voici mon script qui fonctionne pour l'instant mais via une boite de dialogue pour nommer le dossier : 


on run
    display dialog "NOM dossier" default answer "" buttons {"Annuler", "Continuer"} default button 2
    set mon_texte to text returned of the result
    set the clipboard to mon_texte
    tell application "Finder" to make new folder at desktop with properties {name:mon_texte}

end run


comment dois je proceder pour recuperer une variable de filemaker pour que le nom de dossier soit cette variable ?


Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide

bien à vous


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Une idée, c'est de prendre le champ "*nom du champ où est le nom du dossier*" du  ( current record ).

```
tell application "FileMaker" to set mon_texte to cell "Le nom du champ" of current record of document 1
```


----------



## serzer (1 Septembre 2010)

ca fonctionne

un enorme merci à toi


----------



## serzer (7 Septembre 2010)

re, 

je reviens vers toi parce que j'ai voulu modifier qqch mais je n'y arrive.
J'ai donc encore besoin des tes lumières.

J'aimerai maintenant que le dossier soit créé sur le bureau mais DANS le dossier PROJETS qui existe déja comment faire ? 

voici donc mon code :


	tell application "FileMaker" to set mon_texte to cell "Code" of current record of document 1
tell application "Finder" to make new folder at desktop/PROJETS with properties {name:mon_texte}
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:"dossier1"}
	tell application "Finder" to make new folder at folder mon_texte with properties {name:"dossier2"}


Merci d'avance

bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,



serzer a dit:


> J'aimerai maintenant que le dossier soit créé sur le bureau mais DANS le dossier PROJETS qui existe déja comment faire ?


Voici le script :

```
tell application "FileMaker" to set mon_texte to cell "Code" of current record of document 1

tell application "Finder"
	set mon_texte_Folder to make new folder at folder "PROJETS" of desktop with properties {name:mon_texte}
	make new folder at mon_texte_Folder with properties {name:"dossier1"}
	make new folder at mon_texte_Folder with properties {name:"dossier2"}
```
Le résultat de la commande  make new folder sera le chemin du nouveau dossier créé.


----------

